# FS: WC Apisto. Panduro breeding pair and entire set-up



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't believe I'm doing this but the upcoming moving and busy schedule force me to sell this..

These are our favorite fishes and I want to sell entire set-up as they have been breeding in this set up.

Entire set up includes. 15G tank with lid, aqua filter, a heater, breeding caves ( she uses 3 different caves), plants 1 otto, 4 pencil fishes ( which won't eat fry)

All for $120 FIRM. Pick up in cloverdale






















Here is video of female with fry

Apisto panduro with fry

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!!!!! I may part this out if anyone is serious about apisto pair

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!! No one wants this beautiful apistos?! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

how much for just the apistos?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

$50 for pair

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

BUMP!! This is wild caught BREEDING pair not F1 or F2.. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

BUMP!!! Can take reasonable offers

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

BUMP!! The entire set up is available again. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

bump!!!! these are beautiful set-up. I can include live food (brine shrimp) hatch kit if anyone takes the whole set-up.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!! TTT willing to part out

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!! Can take offers

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump to the top!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Apisto pair $40 

4 pencil fishes $10 

1 otto cat free with apisto purchase

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!! TTT

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

bump TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## sysyhus (Jan 30, 2015)

stil got em? I got a 20l blackwater with a few tetras.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Apisto pair is SOLD!! 

4 pencil fishes for $5

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

